# Is it okay to store DVD's & CD's either in an attic or in a storage facility?



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I have sizeable collections of CD's and DVD's, and I'm getting ready to renovate and repaint my house. Is it okay to at least temporarily store CD's and DVD's in an attic or in a rented storage facility? Since I live in the South I'm concerned about the effects of heat and humidity. I figure it makes sense to store them at room temperature, which I've always done, but I don't believe I'll have enough interior space to accommodate my entire collection. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who can help me. Thank you very much.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.framedestination.com/CD_DVD_storage.html


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you very much for the link.


----------

